# negative thoughts



## paranoia (Mar 5, 2004)

no negative thoughts today...is that positive.....it is for me anyways


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

Where did you dig this one up from sabbath? It's almost a year old...LOL

I wish I could go a day without a single negative thought...


----------

